# Southshore 24 vdr or haynie 24 ho?



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok guys. Brand new here. Spoke to a few of you on this now I want to hear the good and the bad about both. 

Looking at these boats and are trying to make a decision
both seem great for fishing shallow, going fast and taking the rough stuff well. 

Let me know
thanks
Brian


----------



## jjjj (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats funny I have been comparing the same. Also reseaching both boats with a Yamaha 4 stroke 300hp or Verado 300hp. Won't be buying till next year. Interesting to hear what the owners have to say.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

HO will blow the xlr8 out of the water when it gets rough. I would stay away from the 4s 300 yammi, WAY to heavy.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Levi said:


> HO will blow the xlr8 out of the water when it gets rough. I would stay away from the 4s 300 yammi, WAY to heavy.


May be why he's trying to decide between an HO and Southshore.

Never ridden in either but the guides around Gorda running the SS's swear by them. And they have a wider beam than the HO.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*SouthShore*

I haven't been in an a VDR, but have been in the old skool 26' southsore and that boat will do it all. I would go with the southshore. If nothing else, it looks better!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

What about the cost of the hull? Might be the deal breaker.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm running a HO with a 275 Verado and love it. It does take some water to get up but once up it will run pretty dang shallow. I did run a VDR when looking and didn't feel as secure in rough water in it as the Haynie at high speed. Our place is by Rockport so we are always running in rough water it seems headed across Aransas,Mesquite,and SAB. The other big factor was Chris's Marine being right up the road and the quality folks that work there. Go by and talk to Chris or Brian and go for a ride and you will be hooked. As far as numbers go it will float in 12", it takes about 18 to 20" to get up depending on the bottom and it will run in 10". I'm going run a different prop this weekend so I'm still looking for a final WOT number but very light its run 65 at 6000rpms and tournament loaded it will run between 62 and 63. As far as running in a big chop I can bump the trim tabs down and bury the nose and run 55 into some really nasty stuff without feeling like you were about to lose it. Redline on the Verado is 6400 so I'm hoping to get a little more out of it this weekend. The only thing I would do different is to go with a 300 Verado, I don't think I will ever go back to a 2 stroke. The Verado with the smart craft and guardian systems have some really cool features to them once you get over the sticker shock. I've already priced a 350 Verado for it but it's built by Merc racing so the 2 year warranty is a deal breaker for me. If your around Rockport shoot me a pm if you want to go for a ride sometime. 

Mike


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*Power*

Keep the feedback coming.. Fit and finish on these boats is hard to tell from a picture. How well they hold up, etc.

for Power probably looking at a 250 Opti if I did the Southshore or 225 Pro xs for the HO. I would be happy with a low 60's boat.

I fish freshwater (South Carolina) and have a lot of good history with the Merc 2 strokes. The Verado controls are real pricey, but its a sweet setup. Pushes it beyond where I want to go right now. Four strokes are sweet but there are some trade offs from my experience.

Of course, the new Yamaha 20" 250 4 stroke comes out in a few weeks and maybe there will be some real deals from everyone.

Brian


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

I run a 26 SS Pro it's a great boat, have ridden in 24 VDR and it absolutely eats choppy water for breakfast, both mine and the 24 have 250 Suzuki 4 stroke, I have large T-top so I don't come close to the performance of the 24. I was impressed with ride and performance. Just be sure to test ride both on less than perfect day and go with what YOU like.
Tight Lines!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> May be why he's trying to decide between an HO and Southshore.
> 
> Never ridden in either but the guides around Gorda running the SS's swear by them. And they have a wider beam than the HO.


OOOPPPS You got me...lol, I need to get some sleep..haha


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

The best thing to do is to test drive both boats in a 20 to 30 mph wind. Each boat will ride nice in calm water. I have never ridden in a Haynie. I hear they are nice boats. Who knows if I would have test-drove one of those first I may have one now instead of my 24VDR. I hear Kliff now builds a 24VDR with a padded tunnel. Cuts down on the top end speed but you can go a little bit shallower. Maybe Capt Scott Reeh will chime in on this post. He has allot of knowledge on South Shore boats. Drive both boats and by the one that makes you most happy. Here's the web-site:

http://www.southshoreboats.net/24VDR.html

Good Luck in your purchase,

Drifter


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Very nice looking ride Drifter. Is that the build of your t-top or is it removeable? What's the difference in your speed with and without it?


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Thanks LBS! It's removable. Not a huge difference in speed with the t-top off or on. The boat goes plenty fast. The rougher the water the faster she will go!

Drifter


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*Top*

Drifter

is that a fishmaster?


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

:****


Bkeef said:


> Drifter
> 
> is that a fishmaster?


LOL!! $65K Fishmaster....


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

NO!lol The FISHMASTER is me. Women want me and Fish FEAR ME. The boat is a 24VDR South Shore. Put your glasses on.



Bkeef said:


> Drifter
> 
> is that a fishmaster?


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mrs southshore*

Actually was asking about the top. Was the top a fishmaster brand? Guessing not.

Cliff mentioned he installed a few. It's my understading that some folks make them removable.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

My bad! It was an aftermarket deal. I think it may be made by Espandre? I like it allot.

Drifter


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

Hard to tell how well the lids fit on haynie and southshore from pictures. Any Haynie owners have any feedback?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine needed a little adjusting at first but once that was done everything stays dry now. Heres a couple of pics of my front and rear decks. You can see the drains that drain from around the lip on the front deck lids and the rear ones drain out the back of the boat. The fiberglass lids are the only way to go IMO, they should hold up much better than the plastic ones.

Mike



Bkeef said:


> Hard to tell how well the lids fit on haynie and southshore from pictures. Any Haynie owners have any feedback?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

My Haynie is an older model, 2000. Has Aluminum covers over the storage boxes.


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Mine needed a little adjusting at first but once that was done everything stays dry now. .
> 
> Mike


Once you got them adjusted, they are watertight? Just curious across the back if you get a rush of water on a quick set down or backing down hard. The boat I buy will be sitting on the lift for the majority of the time and it will get water in it. Need a dry place to put stuff for sure.

Fit and finish on your flush panels look good! +1 for the Haynie boats

I would think the plastic covers that some of the other manufacturers provide would crack and bust over time if you kept weight on them. Not good for a deck lid IMHO..

I think Southshore has some that are recessed and others that are drop in. Everyone I talked to that owns a Southshore really likes it, so if it didnt hold up on those boats, I would think someone would have said something.


----------



## bullstuff0 (Aug 29, 2008)

My HO has done everything I've asked of it. I have a 225 Merc with a K-Top and will go 61 running light. All hatchs are tight. Front drains to deck and back are sealed with drains out transom. All a beautful fit. Great economy on fuel. Driest boat I've ever been in. Takes chop better at higher speeds. Others are drowning while I pass them totally dry.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*24 VDR*

My advise would be to go with a 300 merc if you want 60's out of the Southshore. I have the 24 VDR with 250 Suzuki SS and normal load just barely get 50 mph. I regret not going with a Yamaha or Merc 300


----------



## stevie-b-1 (Jul 26, 2009)

A few months ago I joined this site in a very similar spot... knew I wanted a 24ft next and 2cool was very helpful to me. Thanks for all the input out there folks! Big fan here of researching before major buys and after 2+ months of looking I just got a slightly used HO w/ 225 Pro XS. 
After a couple days of running Baffin to Corpus, it performed beyond expectations and I lean toward being a stickler about stuff I buy. Fast, extremely easy to drive... and I'm just learning it, smooth, runs shallow, well thought out details/design... not to mention Chris's Marine is tops. Over the years they've helped me on several occassions, even though I didn't buy my other boat there, when others wouldn't. Once bailing us out on the spot trouble shooting an oil pump that would have spoiled 3 days of fishing. Awesome service! I've done almost 100% of my own maintenance on 3 boats in 12 years. This is in part because I'd rather not deal w/ repair shops for cars or boats. Chris's is way on the exception side. They make it easy, work hard for their customers, and don't stick it to you on the bill... Mike over there is familiar w/ my aversion to bills. 
So after talking with quite a few folks that run um hard I leaned toward nothing larger than a 225 as well as a 2 stroke. You will loose some shallow water performance w/ a 4 and these style of boats are already at a dissadvantage in super shallow stuff over the extreme shallow designs out there. There are some positives to the 4's and I've heard good things about several of them especially the newer ones, but I leaned toward the 2. You can run 60+ w/ a 225 on an HO... haven't heard of many 24's that will do that and that tranlates into better fuel efficiency and less strain on the motor. I believe the Haynie will handle the chop better and there aren't many smooth days on the Texas Coast. 
There are allot of guys that know more about both boats than I do and from what I hear Southshore makes a fine product. However, for what I was looking for... exceptionally smooth ride, run shallow, fuel efficient, low maintenance/easy clean up... comes w/ a Coastline trailer which may be the best in Texas for saltwater, very fast for its size, occasionally load it down w/ 6 or more waders, smart design, reliable, top notch service center... Chris makes and services the boat so they know it inside and out. Translation: Haynie HO was the easy choice for me, with 0 regrets.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Great post Stevie that about sums up what I feel also except maybe the 4 stroke part lol. I love my Verado. Most all the local boat builders along the coast build a quality boat so service after the sale was big factor for me and I would find it hard to believe anyone could take better care of you than Chris's. Bkeef I called you yesterday but missed you, I will try again a little later today. 

Mike


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

On a VERY ROUGH Matagorda bay last Sunday, My Haynie Big Foot made a believer out of my dad. Could not believe the ride.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Haynie !! You cant beat the smoth ride and you are exactly right about Chris's Marine you cant ask for better service or a better of group people. Top notch guys over there that go out of their way for their customer.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok...I'll chime in on a few thing.First of all....both the Haynie and the Southshore are nice boats.I'll give my plug for the Southshore.1)Built like a tank to take years of abuse crossing the rough bays.2)All composite ( NO WOOD...NO ROT ) 3)Wide beam for stability and fishability ( 9'4" ) ie:no need for trim tabs 4)2200-2500lbs vs Haynies advertised 1800lbs ( SS built like a tank ) 4)The deck lid drains on the SS are huge and drain overboard or can be built to drain onto the deck ie: custom built to your specs.
As far as bamf32's post on speed.I've driven two 24VDR's w/ 250SS Suzukis to 57 mph w/ full fuel and 3 people across East Matty when the wind was howling.Light load w/ the right prop and rough water, you can knock on 60's door if your not scared to " let her eat " ie: hammer down and let the boat float across the rough stuff ( and once again...no tabs needed )

My 26 Pro Tunnell is for sale at present....I'm going w/ a 24 VDR or VDR Tunnell as my next one 

Maybe Poco Loco will chime in as he makes his living out of a 24 VDR in the Baffin area.100% Texan is haveing computer problems or he would have already chimed in...he make his living out of one also ( in the Matagorda area )

Anyways...there's my .02 cents  And...here we are again at the old " Ford vs Chevy " topic....LOL


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*SS hatch drip rails*

Here's some pics of the SS hatch drip rails.The first 2 pics are from a proto-type boat w/ current production drip rails installed but not finished out yet.The second pic is one of the front deck configurations on a 24VDR ( in process of finishing out )
Only the drip rails for the hatches are drop-in. ie: no lost storage space once you open your hatch. And also....drip rails can be moved towards the verticle wall as to have the water drain onto the deck and then overboard if desired.


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tips*

Thanks for all the info guys. I'm flying down to Texas in a few weeks to trial both boats. I would like everyone to give me as many suggestions as they can. If you could do it again what would you do?
Thanks
brian


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok ill bite.. As for the the "no wood" aspect the Haynie does have wood but it is the no rot wood that is COMPLETELY glassed in so there is NO way for water to get to the wood. Just go to Haynies website and see how they are built. As far as the ride goes I can promise you the Haynie will eat up the chop like no other. If you are going to demo both boats then I am waisting my my time hear. If you demo both boats it will be an easy decision. Just give Chris a call at Chris's Marine and see how many guides are running Haynies. 

Dont get me wrong I'm not knocking SS by any means its a very well built boat but if you are looking for a rough water boat you can not beat the 24HO. Like I said the ride will speak for itself. A 24' running 60 with a 225 and smooth as silk. Just take a demo you will see. Just my .02


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Combine the quality of a Haynie and the quality of folks and customer service at Chris's marine and there should be no contest.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

artofficial said:


> Combine the quality of a Haynie and the quality of folks and customer service at Chris's marine and there should be no contest.


X2 ^^^


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Im closing on being able to purchase a bay boat and have been considering both of these. I have been able to talk with Cliff at SS about his 24 VDR tunnel which quite honestly love everything about. I have yet to make it down to check out the Haynies yet but possibly be able to after the first of the month.

Im not so much worried about speed, the VDR went plenty fast for me, if the haynie is faster its just and added bonus but not a real selling point for me. What I liked the most was how wide the VDR was, for a situation I have that is a HUGE factor for me, granted haynies 8' beam would be fine but that extra 16" is a selling point.

The VDR I rode in also had the padded tunnel so it has less of a draft, but also brings some minor drawbacks of less speed (already mentioned I could care less) some fuel economy and other things im sure im forgetting to mention.

Customer service is a selling point as with anyone it should be, talking with Cliff he impressed me. He wasnt a salesman to me he was someone sharing knowledge about a product I was interested in and did it without cramming a sale pitch down my throat.

In all honesty you probably cant go wrong either way, both great boats and have a strong backing from the builders.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

How much freeboard do these boats have? Might make a difference if you want to venture offshore to some close rigs. I go out a couple times past the Port Aransas Jetties for King Mackeral during the Summer months and the added freeboard is nice. 
Mine is a 21' Haynie with a tunnel and powered by a Honda 130. Can cruise around 30mph and is plenty fast for me. I am in no hurrry.


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*USAGE*

Im going to use this boat in a large freshwater bay for the most part. I live bait for striper, some trolling and using the front deck for bass fishing when I get the urge. Most of my bass fishing is deep water except for spring so draft is not really really important, but I do get shallow sometimes.

Freeboard is nice when I have kids on the boat, but not a big big deal. When its rough, they wont be on it.
As far as how it handles rough water, I get about 4-5ft standing chop on the worse days, but average days when its blowing is around 2. The better fishing is typically on the big water so how it handles laterally on a drift is going to be evaluated. How much do these boats list when I stack folks on one side or another.

Need to be comfortable to take out 3-4 folks for fishing and on occasion more folks for crusing.

Since both of these boats are custom, deck layout is variable so I should be able to get what I want. Its going to come down to RIDE,. PRICE, Fit and Finish, and addressing my specific needs for how I am using the boat. Once I get the boat back east here, service is going to be on me so I need the boat to be right when I get it.

Like everyone said, both outfits are good people. I just need to meet them both face to face, kick the tires a bit and see which one makes the best fit for me. Once I sort which boat out, I got to sort out power- which Merc outboard for the boat I choose, etc.
My initial gut is to go with a 225 PRo XS or 250 XS or Opti for either. Depending on deal avail at time. Would possibly do an HPDI Series 2 -250 if I can get on in a crate leftover on the cheap.

New Yammie 4 stroke (20inch) 250 would be slick, but it wont be avail to late January and its going to be pricey.
Brian


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a Haynie HO with a 250 Pro XS. The boat is awesome. You have received good advice here and pretty much all that has been stated is true. What you must remember though is that these are _*custom *_boats. Which ever you choose, make sure that you build it the way YOU want it. I won't go into all of the custom features that you can do but be very sure to talk with the dealer you finally choose. Ask about all the possible configurations that are possible on the particular model you choose. Good luck and enjoy your boat.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Tran boats*

I would look at the Tran line up,those are stand up folks and they build a top notch vessel.If i ever buy another new boat it will be a Tran hands down.


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tran and outboard*

You know, I heard good things about Tran from some friends out west. I contacted them and Majek and never got a return phone call or email. I know Tran is near Southshore, but unless they came up with something for me real quick, they are out of it altogether. Im headed up the week of the 10th.

As far as shaft lengths on the HO's, are you guys running 25"or 20" ? I think they have set up both and would like to know +/- of each.
I think the Southshore boats recommend the 20" shaft on the 24 VDR.
Brian


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Apples and oranges or apples and apples*



Navi said:


> Im closing on being able to purchase a bay boat and have been considering both of these. I have been able to talk with Cliff at SS about his 24 VDR tunnel which quite honestly love everything about. I have yet to make it down to check out the Haynies yet but possibly be able to after the first of the month.
> 
> Im not so much worried about speed, the VDR went plenty fast for me, if the haynie is faster its just and added bonus but not a real selling point for me. What I liked the most was how wide the VDR was, for a situation I have that is a HUGE factor for me, granted haynies 8' beam would be fine but that extra 16" is a selling point.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for your nice comments on SouthShore Boats and the competition.

For clarification

SouthShore has a VDR padded *hull design*
*and it comes either *with a padded hull *with tunnel*
*or* a padded hull *without tunnel.*

SouthShore builds *two hull* *designs though*
20 22 24 VDR's - Go Fast Hulls (with and without tunnels)
17 19 23 26 Modified V - Shallow Water hulls (with tunnels)(all with 6 to 10 inch standing at rest floating drafts)

Each of the two hull *designs* can be further 
skewed toward rougher water use or 
skewed toward shallower water use.
This construction being done
with custom strength in materials used
and construction weight...... 
and with further modifications in tunnels and keels.

Truly custom hulls!!!!
SouthShore Boats...... an industry pioneer custom builder..... 
in larger shallow water hulls for 13 to 14 years.
Now building a true 33 foot go fast offshore hull.

Navi Quote
"The VDR I rode in also had the padded tunnel so it has less of a draft, but also brings some minor drawbacks of less speed (already mentioned I could care less) some fuel economy and other things im sure im forgetting to mention."

*Clarification:*
The comparison right above is made 
between tunnel and non tunnels hulls *in general*.
It is *not being made between apples and oranges*.......
a SS padded tunnel hull with a haynie non tunnel hull.


----------



## stevie-b-1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok have some more thoughts. Looking at both, to me, they are quite different w/ regards to hull design. Haynie is narrower, especially under the water line (I'm going off the visuals and the fact the SS is wider up top) and much lighter where the SS is wider and heavier... more material in the design. I personally prefer a lighter narrower design and here's why. Lighter : easier to deal w/ for towing, loading, manuevering at a variety of speeds, and just all around handling/ fun factor.... have had a 900lb boat and a 3.5k lb... 900 more fun and easier. Haynie is narrower, bottom of boat is key... translation, less boat to slap waves and helps toward smooth ride. Haynie appears from visuals to have a sharper farther out V up front and not just sharper but narrower design... translation smooth rider especially when you drop the nose in rough water w/ trim tabs. I'd venture to the guess the added weight of the SS keeps the nose down naturally thus reducing the need for trim tabs, but it could be something else. I personally think trim tabs add versatility to a boat. You can even us them to flatten boat when you've got more folks on 1 side. Looking wider and less up front V makes me thinks SS will not be as smooth in rough water... added weight helps but when a flatter surface hits water square you feel it. Headed South implied this earlier based on his first hand experience. (These last few thoughts are somewhat speculative, but you may want to consider and verify.) Lighter Haynie w/ identical engines should be quicker and easier to deal w/ shallow stuff. Heavier wider SS should have less side to side roll. However I did fish 6 last weekend out of the HO (much roomier than the 22' Century), and only noticed the roll 1 time for about 10 seconds when I had it anchored a certain way and the wind shifted or something. Not sure how important fuel usage is, but my money would be on the HO. Odds are fuel prices will go up. Also I'd recommend the 225 ProXS if you go 2 stroke... fuel usage, top end and probably torque are tops in class.... reliability is probably as good or better than any others out there. I've also heard good things about Verado's (Mike, wasn't trying to dis. and btw really cool back seat and front cooler idea). For what you're doing you may actually like a 4 stroke better... quiet factor is nice. Good earlier point about getting them out in the rough stuff, the bigger the better. I'd hit waves every which way, especially in a cross chop. We've all got 'opinions' but the the real truth is on the water. To date I've yet to ride in any bay boat that ran as smooth in rough water as the Haynie HO (Big Foot's way up there too) and that's close to by a long shot... again I've never been in a SS.


----------



## stevie-b-1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh yea, you want the 25inch on the HO.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

ssb said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks for your nice comments on SouthShore Boats and the competition.
> 
> For clarification
> ...


Well put, sometimes Im not the best at using all the words I need to make my point


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Stevie-b-1 I own an guide out of a southshore vdr 24' Iam like you you I have never rode in a haynie I have seen them they are pretty boats and I hear good things about them.I dont know all the smart things about a boat I can just say that my southshore runs drier than any bay boat I have ever been on.It runs shallow enough for me and takes the nasty chop like it was made for that.I run a suzuki 250 ss and get 57 mph that is way fast enough for me.The service I get from Cliff is outstanding that itself is enough to me to come back and buy another boat from him.If anyone needs a test ride in a southshore next time your in the matagorda area give us a call we have several to test ride.Thanks Ken


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Lots of good opinions being stated on both boats ! For the average " go fast " weekender, the lighter faster Haynie just might be the ticket.BUT......for those of us that WORK out of a boat day in and day out the SS w/ it's wider beam( more fishing room and stability while drifting), heavier construction and massive storage meets our needs more than trying to get " warp speed ".Customers don't feel comfortable running warp speeds in ANY boat.Plus it's not safe.
Both the Haynie and the SS are BAD ARSE rigs w/ alittle something different about both boats.
As 100% Texan stated above:There are 2 24VDRs in Matty available for demos.Just give me or him a shout and we'd be happy to take someone for a ride.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

How much is a Southshore boat cost? I know there are too many variables to list.....but list some of yours and give the cost. I like SS and thought about buying one myself.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*NEW 23 VDR Design Padded Stepped*

A couple of days ago Cliff ran a NEW 23ft VDR Stepped Padded
heavy 2000lb hull with 9 ft beam with 250 Optimax TM 175 gear ratio.
With first propeller tried 27 Pitch Bravo ran 70 miles an hour at 5850 RPMs. 
At Saws Victoria for aluminum.
Will be back on water in about a week for more propeller testing.

Photos to follow!


----------



## stevie-b-1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, so I love comparing boats and think Haynie came up w/ super slick design especially on the smooth ride and speed side. I'm sold. By no means am I intending to take anything away from SS, just comparing what I see. From what I hear and know these two boats are two of the best at what they were designed for from two of the top boat companies on the Texas coast. Brian did a good job getting it narrowed down from SC!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Comparing the cost of each boat hull, how much for each?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I've really nothing to add other than I've ridden in a couple friends 24VDRs and Capt Scotts 26 and am thoroughly impressed with both. The first 24 I rode in was John Havens SS and we cut across a rough Galveston Bay with little effort. AT one point we went across some cross chop from a go fast boat poker run and I had one of those "OH ****!" moments , but the SS handled it perfectly. The second time I fished with him, we made Fatboys to the SLP easily in 30 minutes. It was absolutely the fastest I've ever done that in West Bay. 
I've ridden in Noo Noos boat as well and it is a sweet ride. Crossing a rough East Matagorda can be as tough as it gets, and his 24 did it well. Roomy, quick enough, and plenty comfortable, especially the backseat  after a long day of wading. 
I recently had the opprotunity to fish out of Capt Scotts 26, and that is some sweet rig as well. We fished West and East Maty in less than ideal conditions (25 knot winds) and again the SS handled itself perfectly. 
I for one, am sold on SS, and if I ever decide to get rid of my shallowsport...the SS will get the knod.
I don't really no all the technicals of both boats, but this is just the opinion of someone that has actually ridden, and fished in a few so take it for what its worth.

Good luck on which ever you decide!


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments on Haynie. With close to 200 guides from baffin bay to lake charles louisiana we cover all the major bay systems and over 30 Haynie pro staff on the tournament trail i think Haynie speaks for itself.SS builds a totaly different boat than we do and i do respect his boat building and think he does a great job but in the long run they are 2 different hulls.We will both demo our boats and let the customer decide.Thanks again
HAYNIE BOATS DRY SMOOTH AND FAAAAAST!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Southshore is the smoothest, driest ride that I know of. I have ridden in both boats. No wood in the Southshore is a definite plus, I don't care if the wood is no rot or not, it is still wood.

Good luck in your search and give them both a ride.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

HOw much is the 24VDR South SHore? Anybody?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Depends on construction*



Tombo said:


> HOw much is the 24VDR South SHore? Anybody?


Southshore 24VDR :

$15,000 base for a wood construction, like some of the other Texas boat builders, for the cost conscious buyer.

$20,000 base for a ALL composite built hull.

As always,each boat is custom built to the customers specs. ie: tunnell or no tunnell,several choices of consoles,leaning posts and deck configurations as well as motor choices.

www.southshoreboats.net


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*Choices*

Lots of good info on both boats. Did hear back from Tran so I appreciate that.

I really appreciate everyone that I have spoken to about this for taking time to share their knowledge and experience on both boats. Especially Cliff. Seems like I asked him the most.

Clearly both manufacturers make a quality product since both sides are passionate about them. I certainly agree that the hulls are different and for sure it's "apples and oranges". Like Chris said it's going to come down to the ride and the deal. May the best one win.

I got a couple of days to look these choices over and it's going to be fun. Cat say I'm looking forward to the haul home but it's all apart of the fun.

Any parting shots from the crowd are welcome. Thanks again
Brian


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Bkeef said:


> Lots of good info on both boats. Did hear back from Tran so I appreciate that.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone that I have spoken to about this for taking time to share their knowledge and experience on both boats. Especially Cliff. Seems like I asked him the most.
> 
> ...


My parting shot : " apples to oranges ".......maybe not. A padded vee hull is a padded vee hull...period.The only apples and oranges I see are that one uses wood as a standard construction and one uses all composite ( now w/ the option of wood if desired ).

You'll definately get to see some neat boats when you come down......enjoy the Texas hospitality !


----------



## stevie-b-1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've seen quite a few wood v. composite debates on boating websites. Went through this a few years back ski boat researching/shopping and wound up having no issue going w/ a wood stringer Tige... solid boat! My conclusion thus far is the quality and strength of marine grade woods, especially these days, makes for a great boat building product. Not to mention, my understanding is composites can have there share of issues.

That said, I didn't hesitate to dropped a few bills on a Haynie built w/ some wood and actually think it can/does enhance a boat. What I've seen makes me think any negative has more to do w/ perception than reality. But of course I'm no boat expert, just had a good night sleep at a Holiday in Express. Brian, you can check it all out when you're down. 

Safe travels and that is a haul back. Mom's from there and grew up fishing Santee Cooper w/ my dad.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Has any test drives been done yet?

Drifter


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Drifter said:


> Has any test drives been done yet?
> 
> Drifter


Demos were done this week.I also heard that 100% Texan put Brian and his friend on a few trout during the demo while in East Matty


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

No doubt. Noo Noo is straight crazy. Gotta love that guy and he can flat out fish. My guys are looking to plan a trip with him. 

Both boats ran really well. The Haynie ran great. Very stable deck up front on the trolling motor. The folks at chris marine were great and helped me all the way with my questions an comments. Boat ran around 50 on the gps cell phone. It was powered with a 225 opti. Full tank of gas and 3 big guys. Prop looked worn on the boat so I'm sure the boat with a 225 pro xs with a better prop would do low 60's no problem. Boat was very stable and great all around. 

The southshore was huge. We ran two rigs. One ran low 50's gps with 3 folks and full tanks and t top. (commercial lay up). The other boat ran 58-59 gps with 3 folks and 3/4 tanks. Boat was super wide and had a load of storage. The gunnels were really low for my taste but I understand that can be fixed pretty easy. Liked the roominess of the boat. For this boat to work for me it would have to have rod lockers. Larger deck and higher sides. Fit and finish on the southshore were not perfect but very functional. 

I didn't get a chance to trial the scb or the tran. Just not enough time and texas is a big state
It's going to be a tough decision to make. I'm hoping to pull the trigger this week when I can sort it all out
more to follow
thanks
Brian


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*PURCHASE MADE*

Looks like a new Haynie will be finding itself a home in SC!!
More to follow
Thanks for all the help guys.
Brian


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to the family. 

Mike


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Been working guiding some deer hunts, doing alittle fishing, trying to make a living, so I am chimming in here at the end. I know Cliff and Chris very well! I would like to know, if it came down to the $$$$$$? Regards Donk


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Great choice ! Welcome to the family..


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

Donk. It always comes down to money ...

I felt the Haynie was the best fit for me


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bkeef said:


> Donk. It always comes down to money ...
> 
> I felt the Haynie was the best fit for me


Congrats!! Whatcha hanging on the back?


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

Younggun. Probably something 250 ish plus or minus. Merc or yamaha. I'm calling in a few favors so seeing which ones pan out. The 300 is tempting now that there is a 4 yr wty


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Congarts!! i'm sure the Haynie well last for years to come.Those are big boats never been in one kinda afraid to because i would be buying one..i'll stick with my Shallow Sport.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

chris coulter said:


> HAYNIE BOATS DRY SMOOTH AND FAAAAAST!


I can vouch for that. Rode/Drove my first one yesterday. Was very impressed!


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*300?*

Im getting into it now.

Really considering hanging a 300 on the back of it. Not that big a spread between a 225 pro xs and a 300 xs.
Curious to see what it would do with a 300......


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

300xs!!!!!!!!! The only downside is 91octane and 2 year warranty but it will be a beast!! Or just throw a 350 verado on the back and be done with it:smile:


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

300 xs will get you over 70 mph, but you will lose your fuel economy, 225proxs 21 gph wot, 300 27 gph wot, Cruising speed that 300 will still drink it down.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Get one of the new Yamaha 250 SHO 4-strokes and get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*fuel economy*

I just came out of a Bullet boat, and with the 300xs, we got better fuel economy than the 250xs motors particularly at crusing speeds. 3500-4000 rpm. Not sure how that stacks up on the Haynies and other bay boats, but I am pretty sure they are close.

Either way it going to cost me to run them, at this point fuel prices are not really bearing on me as much as they could. If I run 150 hours in a year it would be alot.
BK


----------



## Bkeef (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sho nuff*



Durtjunkee said:


> Get one of the new Yamaha 250 SHO 4-strokes and get the best of both worlds.


Im looking into this one too. Didnt see 25 inch shaft in the initial offering, but Im told they will have it.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I keep forgetting that a Haynie takes a 25" shaft.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Brian-

When compairing the 225 SportXS to 300XS, the 300 burns more GPH.

but...

I see better MPG w/ the 300XS, as a result from the higher speeds.



Bkeef said:


> I just came out of a Bullet boat, and with the 300xs, we got better fuel economy than the 250xs motors particularly at crusing speeds. 3500-4000 rpm. Not sure how that stacks up on the Haynies and other bay boats, but I am pretty sure they are close.
> 
> Either way it going to cost me to run them, at this point fuel prices are not really bearing on me as much as they could. If I run 150 hours in a year it would be alot.
> BK


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Which one blows the most power heads?

Sorry....just couldn't keep myself from saying it. LOL


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Which one blows the most power heads?
> 
> Sorry....just couldn't keep myself from saying it. LOL


They all can blow powerheads, Yamaha, Evinrude, Merc. Might as well run the baddest one...Merc Racing 300XS.

A 400XS would work for me.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

I want a 400xs too!


----------

